# Did you know the first English soldier killed in WW2



## Brutuskend (Feb 26, 2019)

or maybe it was the great war. Was shot off of a bicycle??


----------



## bike (Feb 26, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Parr_(British_Army_soldier)


----------



## kreika (Feb 26, 2019)

Says it’s unknown how he got killed. Possibly friendly fire. Only 17. Very sad. Interesting he’s buried directly across from the last soldier killed during WW1.


----------

